# Do you want to find out current rainfall?



## one_shot (Oct 18, 2007)

Clay Co. is getting rain, food plots are. It supposed to quit raining Fri. nite. It is looking like a good opening weekend. http://www.griffin.uga.edu/bae/


----------



## Researcher31726 (Oct 19, 2007)

Hope so!
Sue


----------

